# alam mo gusto kitang makasama kaso hindi ko alam kung totoo kaba o hindi sa akin



## Sakura Cherry

help translate please..

alam mo gusto kitang makasama kaso hindi ko alam kung totoo kaba o hindi sa akin

Thank you!


----------



## sampaguita

I'm fil-am and to me it means, you know I want to be with you except/but I don't know if you are being true to/real with me or not.


----------



## Sakura Cherry

sampaguita said:


> i'm fil-am and to me it means, you know i want to be with you except/but i don't know if you are being true to/real with me or not.



I see, thank you very much!


----------



## biankita

@Sakura Cherry
whoever it is you're corresponding with, please tell him/her to use punctuation.

alam mo gusto kitang makasama kaso hindi ko alam kung totoo kaba o hindi sa akin

Roughly, this translates to "You know, I want to be with you. I just don't know if you're being true to me or not."

*Makasama *can mean 'come with' or 'be with'. Judging from the follow-up sentence, this is relationship talk so I used 'be with you'. Otherwise, it can also mean....

"You know, I want you to come with me. I just don't know if you're true to me or not."


----------



## Sakura Cherry

biankita said:


> @Sakura Cherry
> whoever it is you're corresponding with, please tell him/her to use punctuation.
> 
> alam mo gusto kitang makasama kaso hindi ko alam kung totoo kaba o hindi sa akin
> 
> Roughly, this translates to "You know, I want to be with you. I just don't know if you're being true to me or not."
> 
> *Makasama *can mean 'come with' or 'be with'. Judging from the follow-up sentence, this is relationship talk so I used 'be with you'. Otherwise, it can also mean....
> 
> "You know, I want you to come with me. I just don't know if you're true to me or not."



Thank youu!! Such detail explanation! 
And, actually both meaning works fine judging from my boyfriend and mine relationship... but it's nice to know these little parts! I joined this forum because he rarely uses formal / correct punctuation... and it's hard to find what he is saying on online translator that way. And, he won't tell me what he is saying because usually he doesnt... want me to know?

Again, thanks so much. I find this extremely helpful D


----------



## biankita

@Sakura Cherry

Most of the time, you really have to use your online translations word-for-word. Tagalog is a weird language. Like when I said *makasama*, if you syllabicate it with all short 'a's, it means 'to bring harm'. (i.e. _Baka makasama ako sa iyo._ - TL: _I might be harmful to you.)
_
The *makasama* in the sentence you supplied would be said with long 'a's. 

Don't worry though, the first translation I used is the correct translation based on context clues.


----------



## Sakura Cherry

Thanks again. but how do you tell if it is long 'a' or short 'a'? Do you guess depends on the context?


----------



## niernier

At a first glance, we know that "gusto kitang makasama" means "I want to be with you". We can tell it by the words which come along with the word makasama, so yes it depends on the context. There are two pronunciations of that word.  If the stress is on the fourth syllable(the long a) makasa*ma,  *it means "to bring harm". Otherwise, if the stress is on the third syllable, maka*sa*ma, it means "to be with"


----------



## Cracker Jack

Sakura Cherry said:


> help translate please..
> 
> alam mo gusto kitang makasama kaso hindi ko alam kung totoo kaba o hindi sa akin
> 
> Thank you!



You know, I would like to be with you however I don't know whether you are sincere or not.


----------

